# What's wrong with my 7 week Tiny Toy Poodle?



## PeggyPearl (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi, I am going to go to the vet, but I thought I'd try these forums first just in case you guys happen to know what's going on. I am a first time puppy owner, and just received my tiny toy poodle 3 days ago. Her name is Peggy Pearl, she is seven weeks old, incredibly active and playful, eating and drinking normally, and sleeping fine. But 5 or 6 times a day she'll have these moments where it sounds like she's wheezing for anywhere from 5 seconds to a minute, as if she's trying to get something out of her throat. At the end of this she'll make one final noise that sounds like hacking (actually it almost sounds like a cat trying to cough up a hair-ball). She never whines and never seems affected by this. The first few days I had her, I didn't do anything when she would play in the grass and eat leaves, twigs, etc... I guess I didn't even think she was eating them. Now I know to replace those things with chew toys, but I am wondering if she has something stuck in her throat from those first few days when she possibly could have swallowed a piece of twig or something. When I called the vet they said it could be that or collapsing trachea, but that they couldn't say for sure without seeing her. Has anyone every had an experience like this before? I'm trying not to worry... :/


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Could be kennel cough, could be early signs of distemper, could be throat irritation, could be trachea problems...could be one of many many things some more serious than others.
A vet check with a brand new puppy is imperative. She's also quite young to be in a new home. Some states have a law you cannot send a puppy to a new owner before 8 weeks.
You need to see a vet.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Have you contacted the breeder?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think you're referring to reverse sneezing. Go on youtube and type that in. I know a few poodles that have that problem. I agree with Cracker, get a vet visit to make sure the puppy is fine.

Also I think 7 weeks is a little young as well, did the breeder say why they're sending the dogs off at 7 wks and not 8 which is pretty much standard?


----------



## PeggyPearl (Sep 23, 2010)

yes I talked to the breeder and she said that none of her dogs ever had coughs and that she had no idea what it could be. she didn't say anything about giving the puppy away early.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds like reverse sneezing to me too. My poodle x does this occasionally. She went through a phase where she would do it several times a day, but I haven't seen her do it for over a week now. It's harmless, but rather unpleasant for the dog. If we're out walking I will stop somewhere in the shade and reassure her and just try to be calm until it passes.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I worry about the quality of your breeder. I'd def. get her to a vet just to check her out.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

It sounds like a collapsing trachea to me. This puppy is tooooo young to be in a new home. It makes the ethics and breeding practices of the breeder/seller of this puppy immediately suspect.

Get to the VET. When you go, do not take your puppy inside until you have an exam room. When you take your puppy in, go straight into the exam room. Do not let your puppy touch ANYTHING in the vet's office except the exam table. DO NOT under any circumstances put your puppy on the floor at any time at the vet's office. I also always bleach the bottoms of my shoes before I get back in my car, and I do not touch any door handles, etc, where other people touch.

Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

The first problem is the the poor baby is WAY too young to be away from it's momma.

For the second problem - see a vet. As pointed out above, I find the breeder highly suspect...I wouldn't waste my time seeking advice from them.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> It sounds like a collapsing trachea to me


First thing that came to my mind while reading it. Toy Poodles LOVE to have collapsing tracheas.


----------



## littlegreenie (Jul 14, 2010)

Reverse sneezing is very, very common amongst small breed dogs...all 4 of my chihuahuas do it, its no cause for alarm  I agree, youtube it and see if its the same thing.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

The fact is it could be any number of things, from a simple reverse sneeze to kennel cough and most seriously, a Collapsing trachea. Red's advice about the procedure is great to keep puppy healthy, if the vet staff insists she come in or it's still too warm to keep her out in the car, make SURE you have her in a plastice airline type crate with a baby blanket over the door while you're in the waiting room you should be able to get one the appropriate size at WalMart for fairly cheap. Since she's is only 7 weeks old it's most likely the greeder didn't give her the first set of shots so it's VITAL you keep her as isolated as possible from other dogs.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

*NO. NO PUPPY IN THE WAITING ROOM*, except to walk through to an exam room. Yes, cover the crate, but DO NOT wait inside, until you get a room. For a puppy this age and size you can also probably use a small laundry basket lined with a blanket and covered.


----------

